# Que capacitor le puedo poner a mis parlantes?



## Niiko (Nov 12, 2010)

hola gente tengo un problema.. tengo un jvc que tira 40 x 4 y adelante tengo dos parlantes x-view de 5" y quiero saber que capacitor le puedo agregar para que no me suenen tanto los bajos y pueda subir mas el volumen sin que se sature

tengo unos parlantes peconic de 6x9 pero a un volumen no muy alto (la radio llega asta 50 y lo subo asta el 20) y en uno de los tweeter de un parlante se escucha mal como si estubiera saturado o roto, vibra pero sin embargo esa sano que  le podria hacer para que suene bien que suene como el del otro lado .. gracias a todos los que me den una mano con esto


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2010)

¿ Como sabes que lo que se satura son los parlantes y no es distorsión de la radio ?
¿ Los parlantes están montados en gabinetes ?


----------



## Chelouruguay (Nov 12, 2010)

Fijate primero con ecualizar un poco, luego, es nuevo el equipo?
Sino podes tener alguna salida jodida, proba intercambiando los parlantes que decis que suenan bien por lo que suenan "mal" .

El capacitor te filtraria mucho y te quedaria un "tweeter" por asi decirlo.
El tamaño de los parlantes oficia de filtro tambien, cuanto mas chico mas filtra las bajas frecuencias , mas grande al reves.

Saludos


----------



## Niiko (Nov 12, 2010)

el estereo es viejo tiene frente desmontable y cd maso menos para que se den una idea..
los parlantes 6x9 estan en la tabla de atras y el que se escucha mal es uno de los tweeter del parlante
y adelante le quiero poner un capacitor o algo que no deje que golpee tanto los parlantes por que son de 5" y tengo mierdo de romerlos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Si el parlante satura, es porque es un tanto chico, siempre y cuando las salidas esten bien. reduci los bajos en el equipo dejalos plano y no deberias tener ese problema si persiste ya no es causa de los bajos si no que no se banca la potencia del equipo y lo mejor que poder hacer más alla que alguno ponga el grito en el cielo por lo te voy a decir es si no podes cambiar el parlante por uno mejor ponele en serie con el parlante 2R conectadas en paralelo entre si de 8.2 ohms x25W c/u eso te reducira la potencia y ya no deberia saturarse y aqui no perdes ni calidad ni parte del espectro de audio.
Lo que hace solo es limitar la potencia


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 14, 2010)

No seria mas facil  modificar los parametros de Balance y Fader del estereo?
 Asi podria controlar en forma individual la señal que llega a cada parlante!!


----------



## Niiko (Nov 14, 2010)

sii pero asi todo lo pongo que suenen agudos nada mas y cuando subo mucho se satura igual :S los parlantes que tengo atras son de 6x9 de 250 wats y los de adelantes de 5" de 180 wats


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 14, 2010)

lo que te indicaba es que uses el fader para atenuar  solo la parte frontal! para que se escuche mas bajo que la parte posterior del auto!


----------

